
CBP says traveler photos and license plate images stolen in data breach - tlrobinson
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/10/cbp-data-breach/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150688).

------
jolmg
more commented duplicate:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150688)

~~~
munk-a
Granted, that one is a buzzfeed article so :shrug:?

~~~
blairbeckwith
Buzzfeed News is fairly well respected among people who don’t immediately blow
off everything with the Buzzfeed name attached. Arguably more respected than
TechCrunch.

~~~
AtHeartEngineer
Source? I don't really trust either of those sites, I'll read it occasionally,
but usually more skeptically than other news sources.

------
ga-vu
Dupe, ffs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20150688)

